# Commet savoir quel périphérique utilise la bande passante



## quentinmassondu57 (15 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il y a un moyen (logiciel, commande etc...) de connaître le ou les périphériques (ordinateurs, téléphones, tablettes, imprimantes etc...) qui utilisent la bande passante de mon modem.

Pour information, je suis chez Bouygues, j'ai donc une Bbox. 
J'ai déjà regardé du coté de l'interface de la Bbox toutefois rien ne me permet de voir ce qui utilise la bande passante.
Si un logiciel existe, je suis sur Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance


----------



## wip (15 Novembre 2015)

Je ne pense pas que tu puisses trouver un logiciel qui 'indiquera ça sur ta Box. par contre, sur certains de tes périphériques comme les tablettes, ordi et smartphone, tu peux trouver des logiciels qui vont t'indiquer la bande passante qu'ils utilisent. Je pense à Istat Menu sur Mac, Nstat sur iPhone etc... Ton imprimante ne devrait pas prendre beaucoup de bande passante, surtout que c'est de la bande passante interne normalement, pas celle que te délivre ton FAI.


----------



## quentinmassondu57 (15 Novembre 2015)

Ah mince alors...pourtant je croyais qu'on pouvait avoir une vue globale des périphériques er de la bande passante qu'ils utilisent


----------



## wip (16 Novembre 2015)

Possible, mais je ne connais pas cette possibilité


----------



## ph81000 (18 Novembre 2015)

Pour avoir l'information de la bande passante utilisée sur chaque port de ton switch (ou de ta box qui intègre surement un switch) il faut de préférence que ce matériel soit compatible SNMP (et activer SNMP). Il y a peut être aussi des statistiques directement depuis l'interface web de la box ou du switch. (Penses à le remettre à zéro et à laisser ton réseau fonctionner un peu de temps avant de comparer ces données)

Le plus souvent un seul élément est connecté sur chaque port. Tu pourras donc savoir quel poste consomme le plus de bande passante. Mais tu ne sauras pas forcément pourquoi, quel protocole est utilisé (par exemple une grosse mise à jour en tache de fond ou l'envoi d'un fichier via FTP)

Ensuite tu peux trouver des logiciels gratuits ou payants comme InterMapper ou Nagios qui permettent de voir l'activité de chaque port du switch voir même de savoir quel protocole (donc un indice pour trouver l'application concernée).


----------



## quentinmassondu57 (21 Décembre 2015)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de star depuis l'interface de la box, dommage...
Pour ce qui est des logiciels, tu en as un pour Mac ?


----------

